# VQ30 Engine Swap - Coolant Question



## Bludvilla (Aug 19, 2010)

Howdy-

I just swapped out a 1999 Maxima's VQ30DE for one (that I was assured) was a replacement engine. Everything bolted back on beautifully, but when I filled the radiator (with water only--because something always leaks), water started coming out of the block. Under the intake manfold, between the exhaust manifolds, cast into the block, is a square with 4 screw holes. I received a gasket for it, but the square was NOT on the orginal engine. It obviously has something to do with the cooling system. Anyone know what it is?

I went to the Nissan dealership and explained the problem to the parts guy, and he said he had never heard of anything like this in 23 years. He said I probably got an engine from "another application." I had hoped they know their engines inside out. Wrong.

I would appreciate any help--since the car is basically ready to start up except for this strange "missing part."

Thanks,
Bludvilla


----------



## Bludvilla (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, through much research I have found that the original block was a "block cast 38U," and the new engine is a "block cast 29Y" with a coolant inlet port in the valley of the block (Nissan Maxima Engine Parts | Free Shipping | 1995 - 1999, 1999 - 2001, Marshall Engines, Replacement).

Any ideas how to adapt to a coolant inlet port? 

And everything was going so well...


----------



## Bludvilla (Aug 19, 2010)

Fixed it 

Just got some 1/4" aluminum plate, made a template so I could find the screw holes, cut the plate to fit the template, drilled some screw holes, stuck some gasket material and gasket sealant along the edge, and VOILA! I engraved the top of the plate for the guy I am swapping the engine for (so he can remember when it was done ha ha), and screwed that puppy on.

My friend and I decided the engine was made for a factory turbo, water-cooled (therefore, I probably got a JDM that I tried so hard to avoid). If you ever swap a 1999 Maxima engine, be sure you specify that you do NOT want a coolant inlet port on your engine!!


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow thats petty crazy. I didnt know there was a factory turbo set up for the VQ30DE. I would love to see pics of the coolant inlet port. 
I think what you have is a VQ30DE-K. The latter being in maximas from 95-99. The DE-K is the improved version of the DE and has improved cooling gallys in the block and weight reduction. They were in maximas starting in 2000 and I belive they switched to the VQ35 in like 02. Also the DE-Ks had a variable intake system which gave them a boost in HP. 
Does the car run? 
Was the intake manifold on the new engine plastic? 
Did you do a complete swap or just the block using the heads and peripherials from the original engine?


----------



## Bludvilla (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes, the car is running great now. I didn't receive intake manifolds on the rebuilt engine, unfortunately. That could have helped me identify it sooner. I looked at the DE-K, but the stamp on the engine says "VQ30DE", so i just assumed it wasn't a -K.

I just received a sealed block (water pump, timing chain inside and the heads done--thank goodness!), and I just put the peripheral stuff on. Also lifted it out the top (unlike the Haynes manual's recommendation of dropping the engine and transmission out the bottom).

Thanks for letting me know about the DE-K. It's just strange that the parts guy at Nissan wouldn't know what the port was. I think I took a photo of the port. If so, I'll post it. Thanks for your response  -Blud


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

The Haynes manual pretty much follows the FSM as far as engine removal. I was going to do the same thing untill I realized that you can drop the whole drivetrain out the bottom. It totally saved me a bunch of time disassembling various things that were in the way on top.
If you can get some pics posted I can tell you exactly what it is. Its also possable Im totally wrong about the DE-K block, but if there were a factory turbo option for a VQ from either Japan or Europe, I would know about it. Maybe it came out of a minivan. That could be what the tech at the dealership meant when he told you it was "for another application" or whatever. I wouldnt think nissan would design two different configurations for the VQ30, i.e. it would be expensive to manufacture different parts for different models. Just slap the same engine in cars, vans, etc. However this is entirely possible.
No need to thank me for the response, however you can thank me when we determine a purpose for that coolant port!
Good Luck and welcome to NF.com.


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Update. 
There actually were VQ30's that were turbo charged from the factory......a little googling led me to wikipedia. This is what I found;

VQ30DET
The 3.0 L (2987 cc) VQ30DET is a turbocharged version of the VQ30DE. Bore and stroke remain the same at 93 mm and 73.3 mm respectively, and it has a compression ratio of 9.0:1. It produces 270 PS (200 kW; 270 hp) and 271 ft·lbf (367 N·m). From 1998 onwards, it produces 280 PS (210 kW; 280 hp) @6000 rpm and 285 ft·lbf (386 N·m) @3600 rpm.

It is fitted to the following vehicles:

1995–2004 Nissan Gloria Y33,Y34
1995–2004 Nissan Cedric Y33,Y34
1997–1999 Nissan Leopard Y33
2001–present Nissan Cima F50
[edit] VQ30DETT

VQ30DETTThe twin-turbo VQ30DETT is an engine used only in Nissan's race cars, primarily in the Super GT (formerly the JGTC). First used on the Skyline GT-R race cars during the 2003 season, this engine subsequently powered the Fairlady Z race cars. Homologation rules allow them to use the VQ30DETT in lieu of the stock VQ35DE. Race output of this engine is estimated at around 480 PS (350 kW; 470 hp).

The VQ30DETT was replaced in 2007 by the VK45DE for use in the Super GT Fairlady Z's and later in the GT-R.

It was utilized in the following vehicles:

2003 Skyline GT-R JGTC race cars
2004 Fairlady Z JGTC race cars
2005–2006 Fairlady Z Super GT race cars


I thought this was pretty interesting. Im going to find one of these and put it in my maxima, 280hp VQ30DET FTW!!!!
Also worth noting is thst nissan also produced VQ20's and VQ25's.
So you probably wound up with one of those VQ30DET's which had had all the good stuff pulled off.


----------



## Bludvilla (Aug 19, 2010)

*After All This Time...*

Well, the engine that I put in looks as if the heads were machined by a guy in his basement using a belt sander. The head gaskets leaked coolant, and I am back in the engine, so I thought I would finally post that picture I promised two years ago. The red circle shows the port that I had to cover.


----------



## Bludvilla (Aug 19, 2010)

See it here: A Maxima port 2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Bludvilla (Aug 19, 2010)

*Actual Photo*

Well, that didn't work... Let's try it again. 

IMG_0122 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

The hole in the bottom with the engraved plate is the port I was talking about.

And don't buy an engine from Got Engines ... After 6 months I had to pull this one out again and resurface the heads because some bozo had actually sanded them down with a belt sander. I had to add a .085 head gasket just to make the thing work. It was over .009 off at one point. Needless to say, they are not getting my business again.


----------



## B.mgoo (10 mo ago)

Bludvilla said:


> *Actual Photo*
> 
> Well, that didn't work... Let's try it again.
> 
> ...


I have ran into the same problem did the plate work


----------

